# Trestle Stain



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

I have built the bents for my trestle and wanted to get your opinion on weatherproofing them. I used cedar fence board for the bents that have been glued with Tite Bond III and a brad nailer. I've read where some paint the stain on and others actually dip the entire bent in a pan of stain. Whats your preference? What has yielded the longest results? And what is a good stain for all of this??

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Richard- When I built my cedar trestle a few years back, I chose to dip each bent in a dark walnut stain and then in Thompson's water seal. Since the stain I used was not UV stabilized in any way (Minwax), it faded rather quickly. I must admit it looked pretty cool that first season, but turned to a grey weathered look very quickly. I hoped that the Thompson's would help keep the color a bit longer. No such luck. If I had the time I'd re-stain it each season, but I usually have too much else on my plate to go back to old projects. Hope this helps. 


-Kevin.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had good luck using a mixture of roofing cement and mineral spirits. It looks like the creosote that was used in the old days and lasts 2 or 3 years. I have never found anything that will last very long in the Southwest sun. I have been using Behr acrylic house paint on my buildings and it stands up very well. I don't know if you could find a color that you would like.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I like chemically staining. With Cedar or Redwood fence boards there is enough tannin to react with vinegar and steel wool. To preserve I use 30w motor oil.










More here:


http://tjstrains.com/568/chemically-staining-wood/


and here:

http://tjstrains.com/1133/building-...-railroad/

Best,
TJ


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the tips everyone...TJ, I've heard good and bad things about motor oil...does well to preserve the wood but doesn't every really dry?? Can you comment on that further? BTW the links you posted above didn't work. Would appreciate it you could try it again...thanks a bunch!! 

Richard


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

I used cedar here in Southern California, and I am modeling a back woods narrow gauge line that wouldn't have bothered with wood preservatives, so I didn't do anything to it at all. The cedar turned a beautiful silver gray color. It is 10-12 years old and the only problem I had with rot was an underground part about two feet long that had sprinklers running directly on it. The remaining twenty or so feet, and all of the above ground part only gets wet in the rain, and is still doing very well.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 

It's true about the oil not drying out, like the creosote prototype it stays somewhat tacky for years. But how often are you planning on handling your trestle (I'm assuming this is an outside layout)? 

best, 
TJ


----------

